# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Four Acer products win iF product design awards

## Watints

Taipei, Feb. 11 (CNA) Four products by Taiwan's Acer Inc. have won prestigious 2014 iF product design awards -- the Acer TravelMate P645 notebook, the Liquid Z5 smartphone, the Acer K137 portable projector and the Acer Aspire R7, an ambitious laptop/tablet hybrid -- a company spokesman said Tuesday.

----------

